# Cervical Ecropian



## Running Ellsbells (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello! I'm 27+1 with twins and have been spotting today so went to maternity assessment unit and told cervix long and closed (phew!) but cervix looked raw which probably what caused this. Hadn't had sex or internal scan in last few days so don't know what caused it 'now' as such?


The hospital didn't seem worried but obviously I am- any blood is scary! Anything I can do or just 'one of those things?'

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Ellsbells

Yes it is just "one of those things" unfortunately. Not caused by anything as such often always been there. It's just as you pregnant there is more blood flow so bleeds easier. 

Avoid sex for a little while as this could set it off again. Otherwise nothing else you can do I'm afraid. They usually just settle down. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

